# Numatic carpet/upholstery cleaner



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a shampooer for valeting car upholstery - anyone know where I could get one cheap in NI - I've seen a few on eBay, but delivery soon puts the price up.

Thanks


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Vax do a good extractor, I got mine from argos I think it was half price @ £75, works well i've done a few cars and it extracts all the stains I've hit it with.


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it a cylinder or upright.

I had been recommended to get a Numatic, as its industrial. Thought I might need this I could be doing 5-10 cars every week - wasn't sure if a domestic one would stand up to that abuse, especially outside.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

If you pm me I can give you details of a local guy who does a great deal on a numatic george.

I bought one a year ago and still going great

Liam


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

if you have no luck in getting a numatic,you can pm me,i bought one from ebay 2 weeks back its a ct370 i think,the smaller one,but its a cracking machine:thumb: i have been used to the bigger ct570,but for the money the smaller one is super value with great retraction ability


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> if you have no luck in getting a numatic,you can pm me,i bought one from ebay 2 weeks back its a ct370 i think,the smaller one,but its a cracking machine:thumb: i have been used to the bigger ct570,but for the money the smaller one is super value with great retraction ability


Bought a CT370 off eBay the other week. Havent been using it yet, but seemed to be pretty much the same as the 570 (only smaller). Got it bought and delivered for £180 so cant really compain anyway.


----------

